# Sun visors from any other Sentras work with B14 models?



## xcountryflyer (Dec 25, 2007)

There seems to be great demand for B14 sun visors. My driver does not stay up very well at all anymore. It must be endemic.

Do any of the other Sentra generations sun visors work with the B14 95-99 models?

Thanks!


----------



## Mr200 (Oct 21, 2007)

xcountryflyer said:


> There seems to be great demand for B14 sun visors. My driver does not stay up very well at all anymore. It must be endemic.


You sure got that right! Nissan put some really crappy visors in these cars. Very hard to find a used one in half ass condition. Next trip to PNP I'll be browsing for anything that will fit. Most cars have already been the visors harvested. 

I wait with anticipation for someone to say what will work in our cars. I have a broken off mount to take with me to PNP to match the mounting holes in the roof.

John


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i called up the dealer and they wanted to know my VIN so they can match it accordingly. 
odd.


----------



## Mr200 (Oct 21, 2007)

azkicker0027 said:


> i called up the dealer and they wanted to know my VIN so they can match it accordingly.
> odd.


Odd is right, I wanted piston rings for my grade 2 pistons and the counter guy wanted my vin for that too. I whipped out my insurance card and read it to him. I was impressed that the build data was so readily available on anything they had built. John


----------



## xcountryflyer (Dec 25, 2007)

Mr200 said:


> You sure got that right! Nissan put some really crappy visors in these cars. Very hard to find a used one in half ass condition. Next trip to PNP I'll be browsing for anything that will fit. Most cars have already been the visors harvested.
> 
> I wait with anticipation for someone to say what will work in our cars. I have a broken off mount to take with me to PNP to match the mounting holes in the roof.
> 
> John


I should go measure some old Sentra visors on my own. The cheapest I could find a new one is about $65 from one of the online Nissan dealer parts sites.


----------



## Mr200 (Oct 21, 2007)

xcountryflyer said:


> a new one is about $65 from one of the online Nissan dealer parts sites.


I purchased a set at PNP in San Antonio for $12. HOWEVER, they were from a 93 Toyota Turdcel. The mounting holes are just a little closer together but if you are careful you can tighten up the screws without damaging anything. Son and I wondered the yard for hours and saw lots of visors from anything Chevys to Volvos. The Volvos of the 80s have awsome visors that would withstand anything! Length to the hook was just 1/2" to much.

John


----------



## bgsentra (Jun 23, 2006)

I live just outside of philly,pa and got mine brand new for 40 bucks plus tax from a local dealer. Just go to a dealer and see what they charge. They all seem to have different prices.


----------

